# Amazon swords and KH



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

OK, I have had quite a horrible and hard time growing amazon swords. My KH is 14 and my GH is somewhere around 10, but the result of the test kit is highly subject to what you consider the color green to be; my water is pretty hard. I have a feeling this is the leading reason as to why my amazon swords are not growing.

In my book I have titled "Aquarium Plants Manual" which I mostly got b/c it has some interesting plants, it says this about amazon swords, "Tolerates soft water better than hard; with high level of carbonate hardness becomes stunted despite good fertilization- then CO2 fertilization is necessary." I have CO2, but it is not that much, which is another reason why I am getting a pressurized system.

Is this true? I know some books that I saw weren't very accurate, but all the advice in this one (at a glance) would actually help the plants. I have a very good feeling my KH is too high since that is what happens to my amazon swords, all the larger leaves fall off and they grow all these tiny leaves that are about 4" long at max. Thanks for any help!

-Tim


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

I have a problem with Amazon swords in my 55gal tank also. The funny thing is my water tests KH 10, GH 14. I put Jobes plant spikes by them but the leaves still aren't a nice green like they should be. My plants aren't suffering as severely as yours(the way it sounds) but something is wrong. Maybe the lights are too bright? All the water tests come out good, its perplexing. Maybe if and when I get preasurized CO2 it will help. I have two 2 litre bottles of DIY but can't get the CO2 to a decent level. :bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

It is really wierd, the leaves just get holes in them (the bigger ones) and they just get extremely stunted. Yet another reason to go for a pressurized CO2 system!

-Tim


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm inclined to agree with you. I am growing very weary of fighting with this DIY system. I sure hope SANTA HAS BEEN LISTENING CLOSELY! :bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

That is also my idea. I have 5 things on my list this year!

1) CO2 5 lb cylinder
2) Regulator
3) Needle Valve
4) Check valve
5) CO2 tubing.

-Tim


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

My 10# tank came today, YEA! Now to get the rest of the items needed. Go SANTA... Go! I'm sure that is the key to it all.I hope we both get our Christmas wish. :bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

You need to get those GH/KH values down and your Amazons will go crazy...
I am at 3-4 on both values and both my amazons are a flourescent green and ooze O2 for hours... they get tiny streams of O2 coming from leaves...


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

That is the wierd thing, my swords do bubble O2, but they just don't grow. The KH and/or GH must effect the processes of growth, but not photosynthesis, since is is photo that makes O2... I am thinking of adding peat to my filter, but that might be bit dangerous; peat and CO2 equals possible pH crash, but my water is sooo hard, I would be using the peat to soften it, but not enough to acidify it.

I am looking forward to winter break when I can really get some time to do things with my tank!

-Tim


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I say that GH/KH are the key simply because my tank has a UGF and only gravel as a substrate. I add only liquid ferts since my jobes/UGF problems. :fire: I use no " substrate ferts.
Another thing you might try is clipping large leaves away and let the plant concentrate on growth instead of maintaining current size... Older leaves become dark green and stop growing in size but they still need lots of nutrients to maintain health.
I use this method to keep them looking great. It also keeps leaves very colorful.
Give it a try... I think you will enjoy the results... 
:bounce::bounce:


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey Buck;
Good theory but easier said than done. What does your water check out of the tap? Mine is pH 7.4, kH 18, GH20. I have 2 two litre DIY CO2 bottles going (full blast now) giving me 14ppm. I get the kH down to about 10 and its time for a water change, and here we go again! I know DIY CO2 isn't the same as preasurized CO2 but since I mixed new brews yesterday the swords DO look better. I use Flourish once a week as the directions say, cat litter n river rock substrate. Two ODNO t8 5000k bulbs at 4x 12 hours a day. The rest of my plants do quite well, I have to trim once or twice a week! Got any ideas? 
:bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Now I know why they call your town " Rockford "... cuz thats what is comin out of your tap ... thats dang close to a rock slide ! That is very hard water , here in the east we are blessed with good soft water . My tap water comes out at 5/5 GH/KH with a 7.0 PH. 
The only suggestion I could make is to get a quality plastic garbage can that will hold enough water for 1 weekly 20 % water change ( or smaller ) and get yourself a few " water softening pillows " , add them to the can for your next weeks waterchange. They will draw the minerals out in a few days.
I say a few pillows because they need to be flushed and recharged when used a lot or in very hard water.
If heat is a problem you can stick a heater in barrel so that you dont shock fish with drastic temp change
The rest of your plants will do even better too Im sure...

This method works for a friend up in Vermont where the water is hard like yours... and his is high copper content which is very very BAD for aquariums as Im sure you know...

Good Luck bro...I feel your pain.. 
:sad:


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

With my swords, I wait a couple of days once I get them and then cut off all the leaves that are dieing (emersed form leaves) and then any leaves that were already growing finish growing, but then they start to die, and eventually I have cut off all the dieing larger leaves and am left with all these tiny leaves that remain about 3" tall the most. It's probably just that the KH is too high, and I don't have enough CO2. Once I get my pressurized system, if they still don't do well I will try peat to soften the water, and then they should really grow!

-Tim


----------

